# New to the Area



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Recently moved to the Fort Rucker area from Oahu Hawaii.I am interested in any advice on diving and spearfishing the gulf.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you new to it or just the area? What would you like to know?


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Not new to diving just the area , I am a divemaster, and looking for some info how to get started with diving in the area . i guess just trying to stay away form the tourist traps.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome, swing by and check out DivePros and MBT dive shops, good ppl.
I think MBT is having another spearfishing seminar here shortly, you'd be sure to meet some good people there.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Coolbluestreak is right on. Stop by and meet the guys from both shops. There are always guys looking for an extra diver to share expenses on a trip. We also have many awesome charter boats. We spear mostly on structure. Blue water is usually pretty far out. Not impossible, just expensive. The season is just weeks away. We had a very mild winter so the season never really ended.


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Mahalo for all the info . I will definately go down there.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I highly recommend MBT Divers they're the best shop I've dealt with in town. Been diving with them for 6 going on 7 years. Lots of the spearfishers and Forum members dive through them. You walk in and they never forget your name, and you're part of the family


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Mahalo again for the info. I will take a trip down there on Friday. Just another question I am looking into buying a boat. Any suggestions on what type of boat would be a good starter for the conditions in the gulf?


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Some videos i made of diving in hawaii.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

All depends on what you want to spend. What conditions you are willing to run in. Imho a minimum of 21 ft with a deep V hull and atleast 150 hp.


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been looking at some Trophy boats 20 foot about 150 hp.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't take a bayliner (trophy) if you gave it to me.


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you that’s what I am looking for. In Hawaii most of the sites are close I mean you could kayak out if you wanted. So when it comes to a starter boat to get out couple miles to a dive site. I will appreciate any info I can get. I didn’t want to spend more than about $8000 to $10000 on a starter boat.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You can find something in that range that will work. Just be patient and shop around. Boat fever will get the best of a man. Whatever you look at, have a mechanic look it over and sea trial it. I'm no expert, but a little money up front will save you thousands later on.


----------



## Zsolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you good advice. I am sure patience will be worthwhile better then just buying the first boat within the price range.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Few dive shops in enterprise or Dothan and Panama city. A whole lot closer than driving to pensacola which is 2 1/2 hours away.waters here in the gulf is shallow until you get a couple miles out


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*for $8000+ there should certainly be a test ride*



Zsolt said:


> Thank you good advice. I am sure patience will be worthwhile better then just buying the first boat within the price range.


First look on dry land. Model year is in the hull at transom.
Take the engine cover off. 
Feel the engine. 
If it is warm, it has been running before you arrived. You will always learn more from a cold start. You'll learn the condition of the (2?)batteries, too.
Then, have them run it on dry land. 
Always ask for test ride. If you are serious, offer to buy some gas. The more gas that is in the tank the better. Changing out a leaky fuel tank is not fun and will run $400-600 before you're done..... it could get ugly.
Turn on every switch, one by one, make sure you see that each one is operating something: running lights (2-4), bilge pump(s) listen when the engine is off for pumps, live well pumps, every switch should operate something. Don't listen to it's a bad bulb, or it's a blown fuse. That is often not the case. All the gauges have/had a purpose, they should still work. How about a nice compass?
If the the test ride (45min +) is satisfactory, then ask about a compression test. Do you know how to preform one?
After returning from the ramp, check out tires, bearings, and trailer.

I don't know what you know about buying used cars, but boats are times two. As for the electronics. Make a deal with and without the electronics. Used electronics on a used $8000 boat aren't worth much. Usually, you are better off with a new $100-150 VHF radio, and $500-700 for GPS and depth recorder. Crappy electronics equal lots of $4-5 gas and no fun! Radio always means antenna and mike, too. It might save the day...... and your life

I'm 50 mi away, if I can help, send PM.

Good luck.


----------

